# Ungrateful, entitled woman receives box of food instead of food stamps & wants to send it back



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 18, 2018)

If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 18, 2018)

More the reason they don't deserve it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 18, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Typical ungrateful negro.......



So regardless of her food preferences or needs, she should be grateful for something that’s not suitable?  Give her the fucking money and let her get her own damn food. 

As someone with multiples food allergies and senstivities, much of what is sold in grocery stores makes me ill. Anything prepackaged or pre-prepared is off limits. A box full of canned foods would be donated to the food bank.


----------



## Snouter (Mar 18, 2018)

Why is that fat, welfare individual get free food?   And order carrots and celery then going forward if you have food allergies, or take corrective measures to find out why you have allergies.

The afro american female said as a result of the free food, "People gonna be Ethiopian."


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Typical ungrateful negro.......
> ...


Well then, I suggest you and that ungrateful bitch better get some fucking jobs and buy your own food. If our free food isn’t good enough go get your own.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 18, 2018)

Snouter said:


> The afro american female said as a result of the free food, "People gonna be Ethiopian."



What does he race have to do with anything? 

It’s really condescending to say to this woman:  we know what you need to eat and we’re giving it to you. Talk about the “Nanny State”. 

Are we going to see the government sending out boxes of clothing to the poor as well?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Typical ungrateful negro.......
> ...


No, the negro shouldn't receive any money. Either eat the food or get a cane pole or gun and go catch and kill her own food. If not, let her dig for worms in her or neighbors yard. They're protein rich.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Typical ungrateful negro.......
> ...


When I see a woman use her welfare card to buy 4 20oz mountain dews and a couple of candy bars for her children. Then use cash to buy beer and cigarettes. I could care less if she loses her ability to chose what she wants to buy with tax payer money.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 18, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.



It will be a while before she'll be *ethiopia*.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > The afro american female said as a result of the free food, "People gonna be Ethiopian."
> ...


Listen up stupid. When you live off the mercy of the nanny state you get boxed pork and shitty biscuits. Ask Venezuela how this shit works. They wish they could get back to shitty biscuits.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 18, 2018)

You get what you pay for. Something the Obama nation is going to learn.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 18, 2018)

gotta be a joke video .  [just saying]


----------



## deanrd (Mar 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> gotta be a joke video .  [just saying]


Exactly.  

I pointed out the rock hard and terrible biscuits at 1:16 and these awful right wingers on the USMB were saying good, survive on that.  It's like they don't want people to have dignity.
And the racial aspect.
What about Appalachia, the center of the Opioid epidemic?
For blacks, addiction is because they are awful criminal people but for white addicts, it's because they are suffering from an illness.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 18, 2018)

Something tells me that biscuit did not come in that box...
Could be wrong, but...


----------



## pismoe (Mar 18, 2018)

deanrd said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > gotta be a joke video .  [just saying]
> ...


-----------------------------------------  i only mentioned that i assume that this video is a JOKE Video .   I heard that food Might be delivered to people rather than giving them scrip to buy food but that that Might happen sometime in the future .   Maybe the future in NOW for all i know .   My final thought is that this is a JOKE video  DeanRD !!


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2018)

Speaking as somebody who used to be a professional nutritionist, in my expert opinion this is a really bad idea.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 18, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.


This just tells me she doesnt really need it.

The lines at the food banks and donation drop off's here have many people happy to pick them up.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 18, 2018)

and i don't mind welfare / relief food being delivered to doors by any means .    If i was getting food for FREE because of need i'd appreciate it .   I think that RELIEF food was delivered back in the old days , 20s and later until food stamps because people didn't have conveIniant transportation .  Anyway , i think that this is a joke video  DeanRD !!


----------



## del (Mar 18, 2018)

you people will believe anything


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 18, 2018)

deanrd said:


> ...
> 
> It's like they don't want people to have dignity.
> 
> ...



It probably is a joke video .. But face it ... If you are on food stamps, you don't have any dignity left to protect ... 
If you want your dignity back ... You better get to earning it.

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 18, 2018)

So let me understand this.

It is the position of some that a person is better served if they accept whatever a faceless bureaucrat decides is best for her.  She should not make choices on her own.  She should not avail herself of the marketplace.  Government can make a better decision than a private citizen, and these folks are okay with that.

Can anyone define 'irony' for me?


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 18, 2018)

I was just at a food donation drop off for women and children of domestic violence. They got choices like bags of potatoes, Oranges,Grapefruits,Lemons,Limes Bell Peppers,celery,lettuce,tomatoes, large bags of FrozenTurkey Legs,Cans of Ravioli,boxes of hot pockets from Costco,bread,Milk,peanut butter ,jelly and they were allowed to fill up three boxes per family. Different food choices every month.

Nothing wrong with staples instead of food stamps.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

This video is a joke and of course it's posted by a wingnut #fakenews.


----------



## del (Mar 18, 2018)

you realize that's in addition to food stamps, right?


----------



## Snouter (Mar 18, 2018)

With all the folks starving in Ethiopia, these self-centered McHo's have nothing better to do than wrestle after a happy meal!


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 18, 2018)

Snouter said:


> With all the folks starving in Ethiopia, these self-centered McHo's have nothing better to do than wrestle after a happy meal!


These are the same dipshits that buy stuff from dollar tree and try to return it to Walmart at a profit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

deanrd said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Typical ungrateful negro.......
> ...



    I'd send the the bitch a case of cat food a month.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Typical ungrateful negro.......
> ...


Go fill out the forms. It’s not going to be easy getting your free shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

Fuck it!!! 
Send these lazy fucks MREs!! If they're good enough for our Soldiers they're better than enough for these shitheads.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2018)

deanrd said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Typical ungrateful negro.......
> ...


Everything they give out should be gluten free. More incentive to get off welfare.

My buddy got foodstamps. A real loser. He gave me $80 in foodstamps for $40 cash so he could play poker. I went and got steaks and shrimps and ribs. You should get 

Rice, milk, bologna, bread, butter, spaghetti, tuna(not the solid white), fruit, vegetable


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> So let me understand this.
> 
> It is the position of some that a person is better served if they accept whatever a faceless bureaucrat decides is best for her.  She should not make choices on her own.  She should not avail herself of the marketplace.  Government can make a better decision than a private citizen, and these folks are okay with that.
> 
> Can anyone define 'irony' for me?




Yep.  The same people that are saying government should stay out of our lives, are in this thread saying the government should decide what people should be eating.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

del said:


> you realize that's in addition to food stamps, right?




Actually no, it isn't.  They want to cut food stamps in about half, and in exchange send them this food.  

What's REALLY bad about this is, how fucking healthy do you think that food they are sending is?  For the food to last long enough for them to not only send it, but for it to be able to last for the month, it has to be complete jam packed with preservatives that are fucking horrible for people.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...




You just admitted to taking part in a federal crime.  

Who's the dumb one?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



  You actually went to the store and used food stamps?
I'd have to have starving children to stoop that low.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > So let me understand this.
> ...



   Thats the stupidest thing I've ever heard.
How about we stay out of their lives completely and let them fend for themselves?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > you realize that's in addition to food stamps, right?
> ...



    Sorry if I dont give a shit if parasites get the best food available.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The Neoliberals, which is what Trump supporters really are, are saying that government should be small and stay out of the lives of citizens... yet here they are in this thread saying the government should be deciding WHAT the needy people need to be eating by sending them these pre-made meals.  What don't you get?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



     How about we give them jackshit?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...




It's not about "Best food possible."  It's about being able to get food they can eat, and being able to cook it to their needs.  Not everyone has the same diets.  Some people can't eat certain foods due to medical issues or allergies.  Sending them foods they can't eat is counterproductive... and a waste.


----------



## del (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


 


Lewdog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > you realize that's in addition to food stamps, right?
> ...



i meant that people that go to food pantries do so to augment their food stamps.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> So let me understand this.
> 
> It is the position of some that a person is better served if they accept whatever a faceless bureaucrat decides is best for her.  She should not make choices on her own.  She should not avail herself of the marketplace.  Government can make a better decision than a private citizen, and these folks are okay with that.
> 
> Can anyone define 'irony' for me?


You mean the way that baby didn't chose their death in the womb? That kind of decision?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


How long ago did it happen?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> What don't you get?




Any semblance of intelligence from any of your posts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



   Beggars cant be choosers ......
The government should enlist Purina to come up with a well balanced diet that makes their coat shine.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Let me spell this out for you.  By doing this, it doesn't just hurt the people getting the stamps.  It then in turn hurts they local grocery stores that would normally get the business... which then makes it so they make less money... which then means they have to cut hours and jobs...  which means more people are no longer earning money...

It's a lot more complicated than just food for poor people.  And before you say shit, the majority of people that get food stamps are those that WORK.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2018)

del said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I also hosted an illegal poker game.....100 years ago


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I don't care.  You can't complain about people who sell food stamps and then admit you BOUGHT someone's food stamps.  You enabled them to break the law by breaking the law yourself.

You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

del said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I thought you were talking about these boxes in Trump's program.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Pretty sure senility has set in.....but congrats for making the big 100.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > What don't you get?
> ...




Cute.  Dishonest to edit my quote out of context, but cute.


----------



## del (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



since they don't exist yet, i choose not to talk about them

it's funny watching the cons go nuts over it, though.

as i said, they'll believe anything


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> It’s really condescending to say to this woman:  we know what you need to eat and we’re giving it to you. Talk about the “Nanny State”.



When the negress has someone else buying her food, I'm past the point of worrying if she's being treated in a condescending manner.  As the one paying for the food, I like knowing that she's getting reasonably healthy food at an economical price, compared to what she's probably get on her own.  



> Are we going to see the government sending out boxes of clothing to the poor as well?



Do you mean to replace the Supplemental Clothing Assistance Program, where the government gives poor people debit cards that are used to buy $100 running shoes?


----------



## idb (Mar 18, 2018)

So, to summarise this thread...absolutely everyone on welfare is a parasite undeserving of any personal decision-making or dignity.
Further...the two schools of thought are that they should be grateful for anything that the government (that should stay out of our lives) decides to give them or they should be left to fend for themselves.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Cute.
> ...




First time was cute.  Second time is reported.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

idb said:


> So, to summarise this thread...absolutely everyone on welfare is a parasite undeserving of any personal decision-making or dignity.
> Further...the two schools of thought are that they should be grateful for anything that the government (that should stay out of our lives) decides to give them or they should be left to fend for themselves.



  If you're on food stamps dignity left a long time ago.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

idb said:


> So, to summarise this thread...absolutely everyone on welfare is a parasite undeserving of any personal decision-making or dignity.
> Further...the two schools of thought are that they should be grateful for anything that the government (that should stay out of our lives) decides to give them or they should be left to fend for themselves.




No, you forgot one big thing.  Apparently only Black people get food stamps and they are ungrateful and dishonest.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Not only that they want the federal government to get into the food sourcing, packaging and distribution business. Sounds expensive.


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow (Mar 18, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



GIve a WeakWhyte Hucklefvcks a dollar and she would trick out her own daughter to pedophiles.  You hillbillies marry your own sisters so there's that.


----------



## idb (Mar 18, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> As the one paying for the food, I like knowing that she's getting reasonably healthy food at an economical price, compared to what she's probably get on her own.


I remember Michelle Obama was concerned about that as well.
I also remember she got a lot of support for it from the Republicans and right wingers in general as well...mind you, my memory isn't always the best.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



    How hard can it be? 
 I can have walmart deliver dog food to the house for less than the gas I'd spend picking it up myself.
  And we could enlist the aid of Purina to build a balanced diet prebacked meal (see fifty lb bags) and all they'd have to do is add hot water and they'd get a delish gravy soaked meal!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Good thing you are a snowflake with friends in high places. .


----------



## idb (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If you're on food stamps dignity left a long time ago.


You're right.
Why don't these moochers and parasites get some dignity and find a job?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Don’t you love stories like this?

I couldn’t believe what food was ok on foodstamps. Let’s


HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


what I had the game the day I was born? No I’m 116. The game was on my 16th birthday. Ah 1902. It was a good time


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

idb said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > If you're on food stamps dignity left a long time ago.
> ...



  Kinda sucks when the government shuts down your livelihood.
And while I feel for these people? I would have moved where the jobs are.


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow (Mar 18, 2018)

idb said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > If you're on food stamps dignity left a long time ago.
> ...



That means learning new skills and study in all that.....too much for the weak mind.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


My MIL was on disability and used to get boxes of canned veggies,Fruit,canned beef,hot cereal,cherrio's,cheese,flour ,eggs,sugar, peanut butter,bread and powdered milk. She thought the canned beef ( shredded) ,powdered milk and hot cereal were beneath her so she would give them to me.

One day she wanted to have a potluck for her birthday and asked me to.bring enchiladas. I did...and I made them with the canned beef she gave me. They were damn good. After that I never got another can of beef from her staples stash. LOL


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> gotta be a joke video .  [just saying]



She should just not get her box of food, or anything else either.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Ah, kid, such hate and anger. Seek help and thanks for not having a real reply to my post, I wouldn't want you to put that delicate pile of jello in your head to work.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Typical ungrateful negro.......
> ...




Yep. A lot of people can't eat the packaged crap in the grocery store. Never mind if she cant eat it. She should get down on her knees and worship honky for his largesse and then suck on the floorboards for dessert. 

As usual, my bet is that most/all the ^^RWNJ assholes^^ will say they're christians. 

WTF is wrong with you people?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Trying to tug on my heart strings by showing jobless white people wont do you a bit of good.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Typical ungrateful negro.......
> ...








I think that it shouldn't even be the food shown. Give her flour, butter, oil, butter yeast, cheese, rice, potatoes, hamburger, pork chops, etc, etc, etc,... and tell her to make it from scratch. Even more money can be saved that way because no one's having to produce a biscuit, pancake, or whatever for her.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



  I dont hate.....I just dont give a fuck.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 18, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > gotta be a joke video .  [just saying]
> ...




Exactly what I would expect from you.

You RWNJs are the most unhappy people on the planet. Honestly, I just don't get the hatred you EXUDE. My bet is that you don't do a damn thing to make this world a better place. All you do is spread your poison.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> I think that it shouldn't even be the food shown. Give her flour, butter, oil, butter yeast, cheese, rice, potatoes, hamburger, pork chops, etc, etc, etc,... and tell her to make it from scratch. Even more money can be saved that way because no one's having to produce a biscuit or whatever for her.



Yeah, totally. I say tell her to go to the store and get her own damned food too.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I'm not sure if it was obvious or not from my reply, but I really don't care.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 18, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...




Don't tell the RWNJs that.  They think everyone should be forced to eat packaged crap.

BTW, why are we not teaching people to eat well on a lot less? The poor could be a lot healthier if they didn't eat meat and didn't eat crap out of boxes but that's a skill that will soon be lost to us.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



  It's real simple...when you live off of the sweat of anothers brow you dont get to call the shots.
   You take what you're given and STFU.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Agree, recipe cards could go a long way.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > I think that it shouldn't even be the food shown. Give her flour, butter, oil, butter yeast, cheese, rice, potatoes, hamburger, pork chops, etc, etc, etc,... and tell her to make it from scratch. Even more money can be saved that way because no one's having to produce a biscuit or whatever for her.
> ...



  On an aisle reserved for food stamp recipients.....


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Wanting people to be honest, is not being a snowflake.  Sounds like you are whining... that's what a snowflake IS.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > I think that it shouldn't even be the food shown. Give her flour, butter, oil, butter yeast, cheese, rice, potatoes, hamburger, pork chops, etc, etc, etc,... and tell her to make it from scratch. Even more money can be saved that way because no one's having to produce a biscuit or whatever for her.
> ...




That's what the right says we should do with SNAP recipients. Disabled vets? Elderly? Handicapped? How about active millitary who rely on SNAP to get buy? 

The RWNJs think they should get off their butts and hike 3 miles through the snow, both ways, just like they do.

And then they want complete control over what they buy.

Damn fucking fascists.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



 Give em beans and rice and other staples.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...



You want government to tell a grocery store how to stock their aisles? I'm not exactly sure how that helps.


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



The Southern States should be really greatful they live off federal subsidies that also balance their state budgets.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > I think that it shouldn't even be the food shown. Give her flour, butter, oil, butter yeast, cheese, rice, potatoes, hamburger, pork chops, etc, etc, etc,... and tell her to make it from scratch. Even more money can be saved that way because no one's having to produce a biscuit or whatever for her.
> ...








Don't you mean the government run food bank with nutrition and food prep classes that have to be attended to receive your basic subsidence items.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...




Yeah, that's where you want to put the moldy shit. 

You are nasty, vicious people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



  Are you saying there is no list of approved purchases?


----------



## pismoe (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...


----------------------------------------  [chuckle] , they probably don't know how to COOK , let alone READ recipe cards HaJOY .     [OH MAN , chuckle]


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 18, 2018)

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




True. And look what the Rs are doing. That will increase. 
Love your sig.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...



No, I'm just saying if you sign up for food stamps here are some basic recipes for healthy food. A lot of people, food stamps or not don't know how to cook or the nutritional value of what they eat, why not provide the info?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Actually when a person is on Food Stamps, they can get free classes on how to buy, cook, and eat healthy.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...



No, that's not what I mean at all.


----------



## idb (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Not trying to tug on any part of you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



  LOL...my southern state is the second largest economy in the country.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



There are, they won't fit in a single aisle, you have no point here to make.


----------



## idb (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Exactly...get a job moochers!!!


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Why do you hate the working poor?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



  So give em however many aisles they need.
But the shit better be generic.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

Here is a place on SNAP's site that people can get information on healthy eating.

Eat Right When Money's Tight | SNAP-Ed Connection


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



It’s real simple. When do a job that pays so little that you have to supplement your income with food stamps, you don’t need some condescending asshole to tell you what they think you should be eating.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...


---------------------------------   i think thats how it was 50 years ago  HereWE !!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> [
> Wanting people to be honest, is not being a snowflake.  Sounds like you are whining... that's what a snowflake IS.




Snowflakes are oversensitive leftists who like to silence  those who express Impure thoughts. You even announced the method you used to do so.

 The tax money of hard working people goes to pay for the meals of this ungrateful, illiterate parasite who won't lift a finger to do anything for herself, but just expects to be treated like some sort of queen.  You want my money to go to providing her a fucking four star meal. I don't think she deserves it. 

Go ahead and use a like-minded mod to censor that and then announce you have done so, asshole.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...




Agree but people aren't teaching or learning to cook any more. 

I found that with home schooled I trained to be volunteers at wildlife rehab. I would tell them to put in half a teaspoon and 3/4 cup and they had no idea that's a real THING. 

I would have to teach them about measuring cups and measuring spoons but they really didn't get it because they didn't understand its a very basic part of living. They were socially helpless but there some huge gaping holes in ADL kinds of things. Wired people but their parents - meh.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



  Than I guess they should get cracking and better themselves if they dont like it.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


They already mark items that are WIC approved. You got a problem with that?


----------



## pismoe (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


--------------------------   THEY DON'T care , free food means free burgers and fries and nachos  HJoy !!


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Good, wasn't aware.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




I almost hesitate to inform you of this because its very likely you won't understand but, see, right now is NOT 50 years ago.  See, back 50 years ago, most of the products in your kitchen didn't even exist.

That's the point.

Get it? 

pbbbth


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...








If you don't want the governments assistance you can utilize the charity run food bank that offers the expired or soon to be expired stuff that the grocery stores provide them... Of course you might have to listen to a sermon from the religious organization that's providing that service. But at least you can get a loaf of bread or cake at the charity run food bank....

Call it a separation of church and state and what they offer.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Yep.  I forget who said it, I think it was former Secretary of Labor Robert Reich, that the minimum wage hasn't gone up at the same pace as the cost of living has, which has caused more people to have to work two jobs to just pay the bills... and caused more people to dependent on social welfare programs.  This issue has caused a lot of the problems today that is costing our government much more money on things like jails and law enforcement, because it has caused people to chose the wrong path to get by, and children growing up with parents who are too busy to be in their lives.  This isn't the kind of thing that people in the past have, like in the 40's, 50's, and 60's, when people could work one job at minimum wage that could pay the bills and feed their family... and them still have time to spend raising their kids properly.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Now see, there you go again, thinking its still 50 years ago.

If RWNJs would spend a little time at their local food bank, they might get a better understanding of what we're up against. Doubtful, but maybe.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

Free food shouldnt be enjoyable.
It should sustain you until you can afford the better things in life.
  Now if you're legitimely disabled there should be allowances.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 18, 2018)

del said:


> you people will believe anything


yep!


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



They, them, those people.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




You have no clue about the person in the video.  Do you know if she works or not?  Please let me know her biography that you got from that video.  This should be fun!

I wouldn't have to go to a mod if you weren't being dishonest and breaking the rules.  I let you go the first time, and then you did it again.  Guess what?  If you do it again, I'll report it again.  If you are too dishonest and stupid to follow the rules, that's not MY fault, that's your's.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Exactly. That's part of the why we can't just pretend its the same as 50 years ago. 

pismoe Get it yet?


----------



## pismoe (Mar 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------  public schools , when i was in school all the girls had home economics and as a male i cooked from 8 or 9 years of age  and shown by my MOM Luddely .


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> See, back 50 years ago, most of the products in your kitchen didn't even exist.




50 years ago, every single product in my kitchen existed.

If they didn't exist, how could they have been in my kitchen?


----------



## pismoe (Mar 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


------------------------------   i don't really take it seriously as i see all kinds of silliness Luddley .


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


This is one thing I won’t object to if republicans change. They should give basics so you won’t starve. The list would still be long. Milk yes chocolate milk no. Ground beef not steak. Chicken legs. Whatever is cheap that month. Maybe pork, chicken, fish. 

These people can’t be trusted to buy responsibly we have to define what they can and can’t have


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Of course I have a clue, little mister tattletale. You were that kid in school who always announced to the other kids you were telling teacher, weren't you, or perhaps I should say "are you" because it sounds like it may not be restricted to the past.

For starters, though, the ingrate didn't bother to learn the English language despite being born here. She obviously did not take education seriously despite all the programs that exist to give her advantages over others. She became haughty and demanding when given something for FREE and that others paid for.  There are all sorts of things to know from listening to the ingrate whine.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



   Good to see some sanity from the left.
Good on ya Sealy!


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



You are such a rebel!  

How pathetic of you to judge someone based on a couple minute video... that has no idea who she is, where she lives, or what she does for a living.  She could have been making $50,000 a year working in a factory that got shut down and is now just getting food stamps in between jobs.  You never know... but you THINK you know.

Are you a Christian?  I'm not, but I would still never expect someone else to eat something that I wouldn't eat myself.  There is a theory in criminology called Labeling theory.  If assholes like you keep telling people that are in need that they are trash that have no dignity and are dishonest losers... guess what happens?  Often times people in those positions will say fuck you, and they will BECOME dishonest losers that do live off social programs instead of trying to change their lives.

...and of course you all ignore the fact that the majority of people on food stamps WORK.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


They have a suplimental program for seniors...why not everyone else?

List of items available

https://fns-prod.azureedge.net/sites/default/files/csfp/csfp-foods-available.pdf


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




 If she were actually destitute in any meaningful way, she would have been humble about the food she received. You sound very young and inexperienced in the world, but her tone of voice reflected nothing but an attitude of entitlement. OBVIOUSLY so.

To answer your question, no, I am not a Christian. Jesus is fine with me, but Paul's influence upon the religion I tend to reject.

 As far as working is concerned, I work damned hard. My employees work hard as well, and their hard work as well as mine  go to provide benefits to people like the one in the video who have shitty attitudes, who feel entitled to live off others and who are being bolstered by those such as you who enable their sense of entitlement. 

 Ever hear of the saying "Don't look at a gift horse in the mouth", there ,  kid?  Those who are truly needy DON'T.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




No she wasn't.  What good is food if it isn't edible?  The biscuit in the video was rock hard and crumbling to pieces already.  

You have no idea about my life, and by far I am not about entitlement.  You are 0 for 2 so far on judging people you have no clue who they are.  Maybe one day you'll learn the lesson that using stereotypes and trying to judge people from very few details is pretty arrogant and ignorant.  

If anyone has a shitty attitude, it's you.  That's called projection.  Ever heard the saying "*When you judge others, you do not define them, you define yourself." -  Earl Nightingale*


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Weird that good quality, hard working, positive contributors always see as you and I do....I wonder why dependent, lowlife piece of shit bottom feeders see it 180 degrees the opposite?


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 18, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> How pathetic of you to judge someone based on a couple minute video... that has no idea who she is, where she lives, or what she does for a living.  She could have been making $50,000 a year working in a factory that got shut down and is now just getting food stamps in between jobs.  You never know... but you THINK you know.



I'm glad you won't judge me for calling her a negger.  How pathetic would it be for you to judge me based on a single word, shithead.

If that dumb ape was ever making $50,000, it would be because of black privilege, not because she knows how to do anything.  If she were a real human that made that much at a job, then she would have had unemployment compensation and savings to tide or over to a new job.  And, she wouldn't have spoken in ape language of Ebonics.  And, she would have been appreciative for the free food, even if expressing a desire for a debit card instead.



> Are you a Christian?  I'm not, but I would still never expect someone else to eat something that I wouldn't eat myself.  There is a theory in criminology called Labeling theory.  If assholes like you keep telling people that are in need that they are trash that have no dignity and are dishonest losers... guess what happens?



What the f- are you talking about?  Why wouldn't you eat those biscuits?  Shithead, no one has told her that she's trash, let alone over and over.  Her problem, fcktard, is that people keep telling her she's great but oppressed and society owes her.  Hence, she's not grateful for the free food.  Those animals should be told that they're trash, and that it's their choice to be trash.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > How pathetic of you to judge someone based on a couple minute video... that has no idea who she is, where she lives, or what she does for a living.  She could have been making $50,000 a year working in a factory that got shut down and is now just getting food stamps in between jobs.  You never know... but you THINK you know.
> ...



Yeah I don't need to judge you, you are very good at presenting how ignorant and racist you are for yourself.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 18, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.


go out and get a fucking job


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 19, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.



I swear trump is such an ignorant little whore. Another really stupid, ignorant idea, from the creator of stupid, ignorant ideas and the filth who carry them out. The SNAP program is working fine the way it is.


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I swear trump is such an ignorant little whore. Another really stupid, ignorant idea, from the creator of stupid, ignorant ideas and the filth who carry them out. The SNAP program is working fine the way it is.



As much as SNAP costs and as much abuse as there is, I wouldn't say it was working fine.  Your standards are in the gutter.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 19, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I swear trump is such an ignorant little whore. Another really stupid, ignorant idea, from the creator of stupid, ignorant ideas and the filth who carry them out. The SNAP program is working fine the way it is.
> ...


Proof of what you are saying, please? And why just SNAP? I'm hearing a lot about wasteful spending, by the military, the executive-branch departments, "abstinence education," security costs for politicians who can't seem to stay in one place and do their jobs, etc.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




You are forgetting who you are talking to.

$20 million for a military parade to please Donnie by letting him look at the toys of war is ok.
$25 million is unaccounted for from a contract done for the inauguration party that went to a contractor that happens to be a friend of Melania Trump... is ok.
$1,000's to 10's of $1,000's of dollars to fly on private jets and first class... yeah those are ok.
$3 million per weekend trip to Mar-a-Lago to play golf... or course that's ok.
$31,000 for a nice china cabinet for Ben Carson?  well, ok


$300 a month worth of food stamps to a family to buy their own food and make their own meals?  HELL NO!  Fuck those needy, lazy, assholes!


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



Oh, come on! It was a whole dining set, not just the cabinet. And our nation's finest need to have very relaxing flights so they are fresh to work on our nation's behalf. Of course, the chief executive needs to let off steam after spending some arduous hours tweeting to improve our country. We need a military parade to warn the world about what we've got. And of course, our nation needs to have a large and lavish party to celebrate the re-birth of our nation under trump (and all of the ladies who actually have been under trump).

Good grief. What has happened to the U.S.A. that we have all known and loved? We no longer have to go to the supermarket and stand in line at the checkout to read salacious "news" and see pictures of female breasts (of which I am not a fan, being a heterosexual woman). All of this is getting way, way too disgusting.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




We watch too much TV.  People that really matter and make the world a better place.  Do you remember some of the people that were famous back in the 30's, 40's, 50's?

Wernher Von Braun, Amelia Earhart, Charles Lindberg, Howard Hughes, Jackson Pollack, Truman Capote, Ernest Hemingway, and Jackie Robinson.

Who do we have now?  The Kardashians, Paris Hilton, Donald Trump, and Alex Jones.

Do you see the problem now?  They need to start playing reruns of Little House on the Prarie, The Andy Griffith Show, The Waltons, and The Monkeys more.   

Either people would quit watching, or it would show them HOW they are supposed to live and treat other people.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2018)

Uhh, if they sent flour and water, she could make her own biscuit. 

My grandma used to make biscuits. Sometimes they'd be soft, others they'd peel the skin off the roof of your mouth.

I never said a word because she busted her ass so hard making them.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Our culture has been dumbed down for quite a few decades now. I've never been a great TV watcher, preferring reading to watching. My father was a great fan of history and used to bring back stacks of books, and then he and I would discuss them on the porch over iced tea. I always read like a fiend, even to being caught in school reading "Goldfinger." Most of what has been on TV has been crap, with a few exceptions like _Hill Street Blues, Crossing Jordan, _and _Criminal Minds._ This "reality" stuff is mindless, like trump's show, and this is what the young are getting nowadays. _Jersey Shore_? What is it that the kids on this show actually do? _The Duggars_? Glorifying cult junk. _Honey Boo Boo_? Seriously. It seems that getting one's eye makeup right now supersedes any interest in what is going on in one's country and one's world.

Music has now turned out to be a function of electronic synthesis instead of the musicianship of such talents as Mark Knopler, with everyone in videos shakin' it for the camera instead of creating art. There is no quality. And video games? Violence, violence, violence, and an addiction to play them rather than living in the real world. No wonder that so many people don't know anything about standards anymore.

Actually, I think that the transition from reading to watching has hurt us. When I read a book or hear a song, I visualize it in my head, my imagination. I have never needed anyone to come along with a movie or a video to lock me into their interpretation of how it looks or what it says, and, frankly, it pisses me off. The only movie that ever came close to what I envisioned from reading was _The Lord of the Rings. _Watching, rather than reading, has robbed Americans (and others) of the use of our individual imaginations.

But I digress. Remember, trump is 70 years old. Many of his supporters are in their 50's and 60's. What happened way back when such that they lack a social and moral foundation?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Man! If that doesn't call for some double stops and Marshall tube stack, I don't know what does! PS: The original cartoon "The Hobbit" stayed true to the book. Best book adaption I've ever seen. Mostly they just omit/butcher stuff.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 19, 2018)

The food delivery she desires. $159.00 for 1 meal that feeds 4.






What the Military is fed under field conditions.





Fraud needs to be addressed.

Soda, Chips, candy and junk food should not be available with public assistance.


----------



## Camp (Mar 19, 2018)

An effective program that serves the same purposes as the "Harvest Box" program and programs of mailing food in prepackaged boxes to recipients can be achieved for fewer funds and provide better (healthier) food by copying an already established and successful program. Rhe WICK Program provides healthy nutritious food to expecting mothers, babies and young children. They get the food from ordinary grocery stores and have some say and freedom of what they get or select. Rhe available foods are specially labeled so that the government has a say in what can be obtained and what cannot be obtained. Barcodes determine which items are on the list and which are off the list. Vegetables on the list, chips, and snacks off the list. Cake and candy off the list, fruit, and nurs on the list. High priced meats and seafood off the list, lower-priced meats, and fish on the list.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Why is that fat, welfare individual get free food? And order carrots and celery then going forward if you have food allergies, or take corrective measures to find out why you have allergies.
> 
> The afro american female said as a result of the free food, "People gonna be Ethiopian."



Wow, yeah, find out why you have food allergies when you can't see a doctor. 

Man, are racists stupid.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 19, 2018)

At a local busy intersection a panhandler is often camped out with his heart-tug sign about being a homeless vet who needs money for food and whatnot.  Twice now when I've been stopped next to him at a red light I've lowered the passenger side window and offered to buy him food at the Wendy's that's maybe 25 yards away.  Strangely enough he apparently wasn't hungry either time.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Lewdog said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



The American taxpayer...you know, those paying your way, don’t really give two shits about military and or “executive branch” spending....we’re disgusted by spending on your human pets like ShaQuita and illegal wetbacks. We’ll fix that first, then we’ll move on to other shit.
See how this all works...get a fucking job and stop bitching...or take what you get....we’ll make the rules.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Why is that fat, welfare individual get free food? And order carrots and celery then going forward if you have food allergies, or take corrective measures to find out why you have allergies.
> ...



Why can’t poor people see doctors?
I’ve never heard of a poor person that can’t afford to see a doctor as we taxpayers cover the cost....it’s the low to middle classers without employer covered healthcare that get fucked...we gotta take care of all your beloved human pets and illegal wetbacks and fuck the working guy over....you prefer it that way...right Joe?


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Typical ungrateful negro.......
> ...


Is that the case with this person?   Because no one is arguing that exceptions can't be made.

So, the woman who rejected the food, is she allergic?


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> So let me understand this.
> 
> It is the position of some that a person is better served if they accept whatever a faceless bureaucrat decides is best for her.  She should not make choices on her own.  She should not avail herself of the marketplace.  Government can make a better decision than a private citizen, and these folks are okay with that.
> 
> Can anyone define 'irony' for me?


That is not what is being said.  That is YOU, trying to spin this against others.

When I was growing up, My mother came home from work and made one evening meal. 

We ate what was cooked, or we went hungry.

When you come to the people, hat in hand, for subsistence, you should be grateful for what you get.

The government is not a short order cook.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


How much more expensive will it be to cater to each person's needs?

It is a misguided argument.  People who have special dietary needs (for things like allergies and other provable medical issues) can get exceptions and have the food they receive tailored to their needs.

OR

They can become a productive member of society and provide their dietary needs for themselves.

We simply cannot cater to the spoiled.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...




...and that kind of attitude is what makes it so that when the next President is a Democrat, they will cancel all these new programs and overcompensate, with a group telling you to go fuck yourself they'll make the rules.  

That's the fucking problem in politics today.


----------



## Toro (Mar 19, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.



I wonder if that liquor store has any top shelf stuff?

I bought a Pappy’s at a ghetto liquor store recently for way below market.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Oh, but wait!  Maybe these people have a special diet BECAUSE they are ill and can't work.

And your idea of making special boxes for each person?  Yeah that will be a clusterfuck.  Not only would it be a logistical nightmare, what happens when a person gets sent the wrong box?  Not eat for a month while they wait for their special diet box to be sent out?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Why is that fat, welfare individual get free food?   And order carrots and celery then going forward if you have food allergies, or take corrective measures to find out why you have allergies.
> 
> The afro american female said as a result of the free food, "People gonna be Ethiopian."





Sounds good, Ethiopian women are hot.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


There is always the best answer.  Provide for yourself.

Frankly, if the taxpayer is going to be generous and provide subsistance to people, they should be required to live based upon the USDA nutritional guidelines.

Choose MyPlate

They should receive fresh local vegetables and bulk grain.  Local protein choices should also be vegetable based, and the dairy should be local.

No meals should be pre-made meals.  They can cook bulk rice, make biscuits from flour, mash potatoes from whole vegetables.

They should be required to give up alcohol and tobacco and be drug screened.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




I have zero problem with drug testing to get food stamps.  

A lot of you people have suddenly forgotten that many states now have a work requirement to get food stamps, so MOST of the people getting food stamps WORK.

Not all people are able to cook, so taking pre-made meals off of the list that can be bought with food stamps is dumb.  

Not all people CAN provide for themselves.  Should they just starve and die?  That sounds like a wonderful Conservative Christian argument!


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I just said to you that we should not be catering to the individual.  Unless they have a medical reason for altering from this plan, then they will have to learn to cook.

It is beyond time that we stopped coddling them.  It is stupid to provide money to them and then trust that they will use it for what it is intended.

I will no longer entertain arguments on 'what if this happens' scenarios.  People can make up extreme examples of what if until they are blue in the face.  It is NOT a valid argument.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



  Cant cook or wont?
I mean come on,any idiot can make a pot of beans or rice.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Special dietary needs isn't an absurd "what if" scenario.  High blood pressure/high cholesterol, gluten allergies, nut allergies, lactose intolerance, etc. are now at an all-time high.

Trying to have special boxes made for EVERY one of the people that have these types of issues rather than just allowing them to buy their own food is a logistical NIGHTMARE.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




CAN'T cook, because of disabilities, age, or simply because they don't have a home to live in with a kitchen.  How is a family that is living in their van going to cook a regular meal?  Or store food in a fridge?


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


What can't you understand?  They cannot be trusted to use the money for its intended purpose.

Allergies are a result of eating preprocessed foods in many cases.  High blood pressure/cholesterol are aided by a vegetable diet, gluten allergies is easy, don't eat grains and the same for nuts.  Lactose intolerance is easily solved.  Don't drink milk.

I guess you just don't believe that people should be responsible for themselves.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 19, 2018)

What are they supposed to do if monkeys start flying out of their asses!
What if they get abducted by milk bearing aliens!
What happens to them if infestations of lice from Baltimore overrun their homes!

Like I said, we can make up 'what if' scenarios until the cows come home.  All they are is 5th-grade excuses for not doing the right thing.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




What can't YOU understand?  The amount of fraud in food stamp usage isn't going to be anywhere near as close to as expensive as this massive plan you think could be put in place.  If you give people food stamps to buy their own food, and they don't use them wisely and they run out of food before the end of the month, that's on THEM.  But if you send them the wrong box, or send them food they CAN'T have because of allergies and they go hungry because of that, that's on THE GOVERNMENT'S fault.

Holy shit... you think if a person is lactose intolerant it means they just can't drink milk?  Sure is a good thing you don't run shit.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 19, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.



This thread is sponsored by the Callous Conservative Coalition whose motto is to never leave an opportunity to attack charity and good will on the table, and people like AsianTrumpSupporter.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> What are they supposed to do if monkeys start flying out of their asses!
> What if they get abducted by milk bearing aliens!
> What happens to them if infestations of lice from Baltimore overrun their homes!
> 
> Like I said, we can make up 'what if' scenarios until the cows come home.  All they are is 5th-grade excuses for not doing the right thing.




Now you are just being an idiot.  All the things I mentioned is VERY common.  If anything, you're an idiot if you think the government wouldn't screw up sending the right meals to people.  Government programs are some of the most ill-run programs fulls of bureaucratic bullshit there is.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

"*To Which Foods Are People Allergic?*

*More than 170 foods have been reported to cause allergic reactions.*
Eight major food allergens – milk, egg, peanut, tree nuts, wheat, soy, fish and crustacean shellfish – are responsible for most of the serious food allergy reactions in the United States.
Allergy to sesame is an emerging concern.
*How Many People Have Food Allergies?*

Researchers estimate that up to *15 million Americans have food allergies*, including 5.9 million children under age 18. That’s 1 in 13 children, or roughly two in every classroom.
About 30 percent of children with food allergies are allergic to more than one food."

Facts and Statistics | Food Allergy Research & Education

Yeah these "What if" scenarios are so crazy!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Oh, pulleeze!  If a biscuit is rock hard, how could it be crumbling, and even if it shows crumbling, so what?  When you stuff your fat face with those dorritos, do you reject all those pieces that are not perfect little triangles?

Dealing with the terminally politically correct is like dealing with religious fundamentalists. All the evidence you need can be right there in front of your eyes, but you will just continue to thump away and proclaim your gospel.

Congratulations on your virtue signaling, though! You really do need to pat yourself on the back. Good job, princess.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




I don't eat Dorrito's.  I've said I'm not religious... but I do like pointing out the hypocrisy of those that claim to be religious only to show their true colors in threads like this one.  

When you get a meal that consist of only 3 items and one is a biscuit that is not edible and just a waste... yeah it's important.  

You really aren't as clever as you think you are.  At least you are getting smart enough to leave my quotes in tact.  Let me see if I can find a Scooby Snack to give you as a reward.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Oh, believe me, you do have a religion, princess.  It's called political correctness and it overrides any other possible proclivity you might have had in regards to observation or critical thinking.

When you grow old enough to start working for a living, perhaps you will abandon your religion in favor of something sensible.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




Wrong.  I've said several times this society is too PC.  Now it has also become the opposite to some people.  To you, being polite and giving a shit about other's is considered being too PC.  No, it's not.  I'm sorry I'm not an asshole rebel like you that thinks it's cool to be dishonest.

Older?  I'm 41, and have dealt with your type before.  I feel sorry for you.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 19, 2018)

It hasn’t been implemented.  There has been a pilot to let some snap recipients order their food online to have it delivered.  Even  if this lady is part of the pilot, she is lying.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 19, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Something tells me that biscuit did not come in that box...
> Could be wrong, but...


I'm pretty sure the entire box was a joke.  It looked like something from the Onion.

But the fact right wingers see suffering as a "good" thing exposes even more what awful people they are.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 19, 2018)

And the pilot was initiated under the Obama administration
Online Purchasing Pilot | Food and Nutrition Service
*Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP)*
*Online Purchasing Pilot*

Last Published: 10/30/2017
*FNS Announces Selection of Retailers*
On January 5th 2017, FNS announced the selection of seven retailers for the initial launch of the SNAP Online Purchasing Pilot.  Since that time, FNS has offered participation in phase one of the pilot to additional retailers.


Amazon
Dash’s Market
FreshDirect
Hart’s Local Grocers
Hy-Vee, Inc.
Safeway
ShopRite
Wal-Mart Stores, Inc.
Wright’s Markets, Inc

The selected retailers are working on system enhancements to enable SNAP online transactions. FNS anticipates the Pilot to launch in 2018, after all system enhancements are complete.  

Based on selections made by each retailer during the application process, and subsequent agreement by the State Agency, the following States are anticipated to be part of the pilot:


Alabama
Iowa
Maryland
Nebraska
New Jersey
New York 
Oregon
Washington
 

*Background*
The 2014 Farm Bill mandated a pilot be conducted to test the feasibility and implications of allowing retail food stores to accept SNAP benefits through online transactions. For households to make online purchases, the online shopping and payment pilot is required to be secure, private, easy to use, and provide similar support to that found for SNAP transactions in a retail store. Benefits cannot be used to pay for fees of any type, such as delivery, service, or convenience fees. The pilot will involve at least five online retailers in at least three States. The goal is to ensure that the foundational infrastructure necessary for running SNAP transactions online operates in a safe and secure manner.

On September 15, 2016, FNS released a request for retailer volunteers (RFV) to solicit applications for a two-year SNAP Online Purchasing Pilot (Pilot). To be eligible to apply, applicants had to meet the requirements outlined in the RFV.  Applications were due by November 7, 2016. 

*More Information*

Official Selection Announcement Press Release (January 5, 2017)
USDA Seeks Retailer Volunteers Press Release (September 15, 2016)
Blog (August 3, 2016)
Electronic Benefits Transfer (EBT) Online Purchasing Pilot RFV


----------



## depotoo (Mar 19, 2018)

Suffering?  Only in your imagination.





deanrd said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Something tells me that biscuit did not come in that box...
> ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 19, 2018)

AH for the good old days when:

_"Beggars can't be choosers"_​


----------



## OldLady (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > The afro american female said as a result of the free food, "People gonna be Ethiopian."
> ...


I don't know how this works and I'm not sure any such program has actually been instituted, but it seems to me that if the government has all kinds of surplus food going to waste in the fields and it has a whole lot of people who need help with their grocery bill, a partial benefit of that surplus food makes sense.
Most of it would be simple canned food and dry goods you could eat.  The government doesn't make Hamburger Helper or Cap'n Crunch.


----------



## MrShangles (Mar 19, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> AH for the good old days when:
> 
> _"Beggars can't be choosers"_​



MAGA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldLady (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Hard times can happen.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 19, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> This video is a joke and of course it's posted by a wingnut #fakenews.


Does USMB HAVE to leave stuff like this up 


Lewdog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



What "premade meals."


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Hard times can happen.



Yeah they do ... Been there, done that, got the t-shirt with holes in it ... 
I respect people who step up to meet the challenge ... And we all fall short at times.

.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > This video is a joke and of course it's posted by a wingnut #fakenews.
> ...




Did you watch the video?  The meals came pre-made in dry sealed packages.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



We should give each family cabbage, pork, chicken, beans, rice sufficient to feed them through the month.

For my family of 5, that's:

4 large pork shoulder roasts
4 family packs of chicken
24 oz dry beans
24 oz rice
5 cabbages

The rest is, literally, gravy. A family of 5 can live on the above, and they will be healthier than they have ever been.

If you throw in a bag of potatoes, some onions, and a couple dozen eggs, they'll be sitting on easy street.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Why does it have to be pork?  Is it because Muslims don't eat it?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Yes they can. And what happens when they do..we lose our dignity and we are humbled. 

The whole idea of *preserving* the *dignity* of people who cannot provide for themselves and their families is horseshit. There is no reason to be cruel to them or withhold charity...but to give them MORE than what their working counterparts can afford is bullshit.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Ha I never even thought about that but that's a great reason. 

Pork is cheap. But beef is fine...if we want to give them beef, that would be a huge shot in the arm for our ranchers, who are suffering terribly under federal persecution.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> If you give people food stamps to buy their own food, and they don't use them wisely and they run out of food before the end of the month, that's on THEM.  But if you send them the wrong box, or send them food they CAN'T have because of allergies and they go hungry because of that, that's on THE GOVERNMENT'S fault.


This is as stupid as it gets. We're in Jake Starkey area here.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


_.but to give them MORE than what their working counterparts can afford is bullshit._
?
Unless they've got a significant source of undeclared income, they're not getting more than you.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

I could see obama and his husband sending packaged processed meat that comes from fucking China or Mexico to poor people. 

I don't see it happening under this admin. If we're going to send food boxes to people then they're going to be filled with food produced in America, and I highly doubt there will be a lot of processed food in them. 

But who knows...in the old days, you used to get canned pork, corn meal, usda processed cheese, cereal and powdered milk.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I have no idea what you even mean there.

I guarantee you, the family of 5 that doesn't work and depends on foodstamps has a LOT more food in their house than my family of 5 does. And that is because my available $$ for food is waaaaayyyy less than $760 a month. $760 per month is the allotment for a family of 5 with 0.00 income.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 19, 2018)

idb said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Exactly. 

The attitude that "they" (as @pismo calls them) are unworthy is actually cover for blatant racism. More than that however, it gives us a look at how RWs really think of disable veterans and active military as well as single mothers, the elderly, children. 

About women - the right doesn't believe they should use birth control, have access to abortion, prenatal or post natal care and most of all, no way to feed their children FACT is, most single mothers getting SNAP are employed but the right doesn't care about facts. 

Other groups who get SNAP benefits - why is the right so set on hurting disable vets and active military? Look at what trump has already done to them and what the gop has planned.

What about disabled?  

RWNJs hate vets, disabled and others because trump told them to but the right's hatred for others was apparent long before the trump regime. Because of trump, its now okay to hate veterans, the handicapped etc.

The Truth About Food Stamps - Just Harvest
*Should the U.S. be spending so much on food stamps?*

83% of all SNAP/food stamp benefits go to households with a child, senior, or disabled person. Most food stamp recipients are children and the elderly. Are these the people we want to turn our backs on?


Legislators complain that food stamp spending in recent years has reached record highs. So has defense spending, but they justify that with the country’s ongoing military activity and wars. Shouldn’t there be a war on hunger and poverty?
Food stamp spending is a tiny fraction of overall government spending—just 2% in 2012. (For comparison, we spent 19% of the U.S. budget that year on defense.) And nearly all of that spending (93%) goes directly to households to help them purchase food.
The food stamps program is highly efficient in terms of bang for the tax-payers’ bucks: it reaches the majority of people who need it and helps lift 4.7 million people out of poverty (reducing child poverty by 3%), thereby reducing hunger’s enormous costs to society (*$6 billion in Pennsylvania alone*).
Every $5 in food stamp benefits nearly doubles the dollars in economic activity.
The majority of Americans have consistently supported the food stamp program and think cutting it is the wrong way to reduce government spending.
*In fact, we’re not spending enough on food stamps.*
The need for food assistance is greater than food stamps can fill, and the benefit amount is too low to allow a family to purchase an adequate, healthy diet.


The average monthly food stamp benefit per person is only $133.85, or *less than $1.50 per person, per meal*.
Between 2009-2011 the purchasing power of food stamps declined by about 7%, or $47/month for a family of four, due to inflation in the cost of food.
Only 55% of food insecure individuals are income-eligible for food stamps. More than 1/4 of food insecure people (29%) are not income-eligible for _any_ federal food assistance.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 19, 2018)

Nine Actual Facts about Who Benefits from Welfare

Most are employed.








Most are white.


----------



## Winston (Mar 19, 2018)

The woman in the OP's film is obviously smarter than damn near everyone that has posted in this thread.  Almost 200 posts and I don't think anyone has elaborated on two comments made in the video.  First, she commented about the "big old styrofoam box".  And that's the first problem.  Why the hell is the government spending my tax dollars on a "big old styrofoam box"?  And paying postage too. Which was the second comment, "we going to be gittin our food in the mail".  Guess that brings back the old "lay around the shack till the mail train comes back" song.

OK, now am I the only one that thinks spending food dollars on postage and stryofoam is a stupid idea?  Because I can promise you something.  Had that postage and packaging costs been spent on flour, lard, and milk that women in the video could have made a weeks worth of some kick ass biscuits.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 19, 2018)

yeah , THEY or THOSE PEOPLE and i have told YOU PEOPLE that i think that the video is a joke type video .   And its my opinion that anyone on welfare / RELIEF should be treated fairly and with concern for good eating habits and health .  ------------------------   As far as real food boxes full of good food being delivered to front doors , i say cool .


----------



## pismoe (Mar 19, 2018)

and people on RELIEF ought to learn to cook from scratch .  ------------  just a comment brought about by a joke type video [imo] .


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Needless to say, pismoe is wrong. Except that most recipients are children, veterans, active military, elderly, handicapped can read. 
===

*Here it is, state by state. *


----------



## pismoe (Mar 19, 2018)

i just give my OPINION .   Its obvious to all that people on welfare and relief all eat gobs of food because most on welfare are fatter than heck Luddley .


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

Winston said:


> The woman in the OP's film is obviously smarter than damn near everyone that has posted in this thread.  Almost 200 posts and I don't think anyone has elaborated on two comments made in the video.  First, she commented about the "big old styrofoam box".  And that's the first problem.  Why the hell is the government spending my tax dollars on a "big old styrofoam box"?  And paying postage too. Which was the second comment, "we going to be gittin our food in the mail".  Guess that brings back the old "lay around the shack till the mail train comes back" song.
> 
> OK, now am I the only one that thinks spending food dollars on postage and stryofoam is a stupid idea?  Because I can promise you something.  Had that postage and packaging costs been spent on flour, lard, and milk that women in the video could have made a weeks worth of some kick ass biscuits.



I'm sure the government would make a deal with the post service, like Amazon did. 

Those huge boxes are awesome. My niece sends me Oklahoma beef every Christmas and they come in those..and we use them as coolers lol. I haven't had to buy a cooler in 10 years.


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

Winston said:


> OK, now am I the only one that thinks spending food dollars on postage and stryofoam is a stupid idea?  Because I can promise you something.  Had that postage and packaging costs been spent on flour, lard, and milk that women in the video could have made a weeks worth of some kick ass biscuits.



I wondered what is the purpose of the styrofoam box.

Yes, going to the store and buying ingredients is always going to be much cheaper than being mailed prepared foods.  But, the poor, being dumb, ungrateful, and wasteful, don't buy ingredients, if they use their SNAP card for food at all.  The government claims that shipping the food will save a tremendous amount of money.

Mail does save the poor a trip to the store.  In some places, it may cost the poor as much to get to the store as the shipping cost on the food.  If you live in a neggerhood, the local stores are expensive (because of the negger crime).


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i just give my OPINION .   Its obvious to all that people on welfare and relief all eat gobs of food because most on welfare are fatter than heck Luddley .



The only people on welfare who aren't fat are the crackheads.

People aren't starving in America.  Welfare benefits should only provide sustenance, nothing more.  But, welfare often provides people enough income to live middle-class (if they use the income wisely)


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > OK, now am I the only one that thinks spending food dollars on postage and stryofoam is a stupid idea?  Because I can promise you something.  Had that postage and packaging costs been spent on flour, lard, and milk that women in the video could have made a weeks worth of some kick ass biscuits.
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/AmazonFresh-Grocery/b?ie=UTF8&node=11825099011&tag=ff0d01-20

^^^that's where we're heading. I guarantee Trump is all over it, it's the future.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i just give my OPINION .   Its obvious to all that people on welfare and relief all eat gobs of food because most on welfare are fatter than heck Luddley .
> ...


Exactly.
People who receive snap are automatically eligible for free meals in the schools, rental and heating subsidies...childcare subsidies if they work.

If you are starving while receiving foodstamps, it is either because you are working and thus having to pay for most of your own food...or it's because you are selling your snap or using it stupidly.

Generally speaking the families that get $700-1000 per month and complain it's not enough are feeding all their loser friends with the benefits meant for their kids.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Nine Actual Facts about Who Benefits from Welfare
> 
> Most are employed.
> 
> ...



Means absolutely nothing.


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Proof of what you are saying, please? And why just SNAP? I'm hearing a lot about wasteful spending, by the military, the executive-branch departments, "abstinence education," security costs for politicians who can't seem to stay in one place and do their jobs, etc.



I'm for cutting all government spending.  US military spending should be cut in half, or more.  

All government programs grow no matter who is in power because the Republicans and Democrats collude on budget matters, so they each get spending increases in their pet programs.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I know you do well with little.   Our DHHS used to hold Thrifty Cooking and Healthy Cooking from Scratch type classes for FS recipients.   It is amazing how many people don't have the slightest clue how to cook.  I hear they don't even have Home Ec in school, anymore.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> So let me understand this.
> 
> It is the position of some that a person is better served if they accept whatever a faceless bureaucrat decides is best for her.  She should not make choices on her own.  She should not avail herself of the marketplace.  Government can make a better decision than a private citizen, and these folks are okay with that.
> 
> Can anyone define 'irony' for me?




The right says they want smaller govt but its not even close to true. They want bigger and bigger laws, more laws, more invasive laws. They want Big Brother to control ever aspect of the lives of Other People. 

Interesting that they think only Blacks and only liberals are hurt by their hatred. They also don't realize its trump fans who will be hurt the most.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




That myth about the expensive car parked outside and using food stamps is actually someone who has fallen on hard times. 

Why should someone be punished for that?


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > So let me understand this.
> ...


Moochers will be hurt. I don't care if they're blacks, liberals or Trump supporters. The days of excessive free stuff are numbered.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Wrong.  Trump recently got rid of the heating assistance.

And $700-1,000 a month?  In food stamps?  Do you know how wrong you are?  To get that much in food stamps would be a mother, father, and like 3 kids to get $700 in food stamps, and a mother, father, and 5 kids to get $1,000 in food stamps.

And those numbers would be based off of them having NO INCOME at all... which we know isn't true anymore due to the work requirement.  

How much do you think it costs to feed a family of 7 people for a month?


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


How are they punished ... 

.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> How much do you think it costs to feed a family of 7 people for a month?


And why should people  who have only the family they can support pay for feeding the kids of others?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > How much do you think it costs to feed a family of 7 people for a month?
> ...



What?  If a family is making that little bit of money, then I bet they aren't paying hardly any taxes at all.... and in fact when they file their taxes, end up getting back MORE than they paid in.


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Wrong.  Trump recently got rid of the heating assistance.
> 
> And $700-1,000 a month?  In food stamps?  Do you know how wrong you are?  To get that much in food stamps would be a mother, father, and like 3 kids to get $700 in food stamps, and a mother, father, and 5 kids to get $1,000 in food stamps.
> 
> ...



Lewdog, you have shit for brains.  Trump hasn't gotten rid of heating assistance.  3 kids $700/moth for food is way too much.   You can feed a family that size all year on a $50 bag of rice.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 19, 2018)

Winston said:


> The woman in the OP's film is obviously smarter than damn near everyone that has posted in this thread.  Almost 200 posts and I don't think anyone has elaborated on two comments made in the video.  First, she commented about the "big old styrofoam box".  And that's the first problem.  Why the hell is the government spending my tax dollars on a "big old styrofoam box"?  And paying postage too. Which was the second comment, "we going to be gittin our food in the mail".  Guess that brings back the old "lay around the shack till the mail train comes back" song.
> 
> OK, now am I the only one that thinks spending food dollars on postage and stryofoam is a stupid idea?  Because I can promise you something.  Had that postage and packaging costs been spent on flour, lard, and milk that women in the video could have made a weeks worth of some kick ass biscuits.


I also heard her say that somebody should go axe trump.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.  Trump recently got rid of the heating assistance.
> ...



Yeah a bag of rice.  Jesus you are dumb.

Trump once again wants to cut energy assistance to the poor


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 19, 2018)

She should be thankful that she got anything. Would she rather not be sent anything instead?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I also heard her say that somebody should go axe trump.



Yes, and some shithead in this forum opined that the negress could have been a middle-class-quality woman down on her luck.  No middle-class-quality person would say "go axe trump".


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> What?  If a family is making that little bit of money, then I bet they aren't paying hardly any taxes at all.... and in fact when they file their taxes, end up getting back MORE than they paid in.



For a women with three kids, EIC credit can be over $6000.  That's free money given to low income women.  There's also a $1000/child tax credit, which is more free money to low income women.  That child tax credit doubles to 2000 year.

So, low income single women can get upwards of $10,000 in welfare from the tax code.  $10,000 tax-free income.  Then they also get food stamps, child support or SS, etc.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> What?  If a family is making that little bit of money, then I bet they aren't paying hardly any taxes at all.... and in fact when they file their taxes, end up getting back MORE than they paid in.


Are you black? It's the lack of syntax that begs the question.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > What?  If a family is making that little bit of money, then I bet they aren't paying hardly any taxes at all.... and in fact when they file their taxes, end up getting back MORE than they paid in.
> ...




It's not just women.  Couples get child credits too.  I'm not sure what you are trying to argue.  You are the one that asked why families that fight to just feed their own family should have to pay to help feed other people's kids.  I just explained to you, that those in the situation you just mentioned, aren't the ones whose money is going towards that... as they get all their taxes back and MORE in their tax returns at the end of the year.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > What?  If a family is making that little bit of money, then I bet they aren't paying hardly any taxes at all.... and in fact when they file their taxes, end up getting back MORE than they paid in.
> ...



What does race have to do with anything?  

Are you stupid?  Now that's a good question.


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> It's not just women.  Couples get child credits too.  I'm not sure what you are trying to argue.  You are the one that asked why families that fight to just feed their own family should have to pay to help feed other people's kids.  I just explained to you, that those in the situation you just mentioned, aren't the ones whose money is going towards that... as they get all their taxes back and MORE in their tax returns at the end of the year.



I wasn't arguing with you, I was backing up what you said with some details.

Married couples tend the be phased out of free tax credits, so on average they get less, a LOT LESS.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It's not just women.  Couples get child credits too.  I'm not sure what you are trying to argue.  You are the one that asked why families that fight to just feed their own family should have to pay to help feed other people's kids.  I just explained to you, that those in the situation you just mentioned, aren't the ones whose money is going towards that... as they get all their taxes back and MORE in their tax returns at the end of the year.
> ...



In the new tax plan they just greatly raised the child credit.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 19, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


.....................  punished [chuckle] , seems to me that the expensive car should be sold to finance the car owners food bill   Luddley .


----------



## pismoe (Mar 19, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.  Trump recently got rid of the heating assistance.
> ...


----------------------------------------------   did someone say rice , beans a hundred pounds of potatoes and onions , noodle and all staples flavored with a bit of crumble burger , salt and pepper .    Sounds ok to me as thats what i eat now .  Sure i get steak when its on sale or reduced .


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ----------------------------------------------   did someone say rice , beans a hundred pounds of potatoes and onions , noodle and all staples flavored with a bit of crumble burger , salt and pepper .    Sounds ok to me as thats what i eat now .  Sure i get steak when its on sale or reduced .



Many people on food stamps spend more on groceries than frugal middle-class shoppers.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ----------------------------------------------   did someone say rice , beans a hundred pounds of potatoes and onions , noodle and all staples flavored with a bit of crumble burger , salt and pepper .    Sounds ok to me as thats what i eat now .  Sure i get steak when its on sale or reduced .



I did ...
50 pounds of dried beans, 20 pounds of rice, 20 pounds of onions and 20 pounds of smoked sausage ... Equals $310 online.


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> 50 pounds of dried beans, 20 pounds of rice, 20 pounds of onions and 20 pounds of smoked sausage ... Equals $310 online.



Psst, a monkey could grow onions.  Grow some onions in a good window and you'll have free onions every day, all year long.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No, answer mine. When you write things like;

 "I bet they aren't paying hardly any taxes at all.... and in fact when they file their taxes, end up getting back MORE than they paid in.",

it's only fair to "ax" if you've had an inner city public education.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------------------------   did someone say rice , beans a hundred pounds of potatoes and onions , noodle and all staples flavored with a bit of crumble burger , salt and pepper .    Sounds ok to me as thats what i eat now .  Sure i get steak when its on sale or reduced .
> ...



Yeah... the problem is, that's not exactly a well-rounded diet.  How much vitamin C is in that?  How much iron?  How many B vitamins?  How much folic acid which is important for kids and their nervous system development?


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> What does race have to do with anything?



If race doesn't have anything to do do with it, how come liberals make race a issue out of everything when they think they gave something to gain by it?

Do you think it's just a coincidence the woman in the video was a negress?  If so, shithead, you have shit for brains. The fact that it wasn't a mere coincidence is why race matters.

Blacks are several times more likely to be on welfare than whites.  And, the "whites" on welfare are mostly wiggers with black kids.  Black culture is fcked-up and so it's fair to bring up race to call attention to how fcked-up black culture is. 

Also, most white women on welfare wouldn't be so ungrateful as a negress, another reflection of cultural differences between races.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



What I said is a FACT.  People that have kids and are in the situation you described, do end up getting back MORE at the end of the year than they paid in on taxes.  They aren't the ones who are "helping to pay to feed the children of other's."

I went to a good high school, graduated "with state honors" from the state of Ohio, graduated Summa Cum Laude with my undergraduate degree, and I am currently in grad school.  So you can take your inner-city education and shove it up your ass.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > What does race have to do with anything?
> ...




Dumbass where I live in Kentucky I am surrounded by what many would consider "White trash," that is A LOT worse than the woman in that video.  You should see the front yards of some of the trailers on the outskirts of town.  It's a fucking joke.  Just because a person is poor doesn't mean they have to live the way they do around here.  Fact is, no matter what race someone is, there are lazy nasty people of all kinds.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Yeah... the problem is, that's not exactly a well-rounded diet.  How much vitamin C is in that?  How much iron?  How many B vitamins?  How much folic acid which is important for kids and their nervous system development?



Fuck that ... It would boring to eat that shit everyday.
Who knows ... It might encourage you to get a fucking job ... Instead of planning your long-term dietary needs around it ... 

You won't starve to death in the meantime.

.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... the problem is, that's not exactly a well-rounded diet.  How much vitamin C is in that?  How much iron?  How many B vitamins?  How much folic acid which is important for kids and their nervous system development?
> ...



MOST OF THE PEOPLE ON FOOD STAMPS HAVE JOBS.

This has been said a million times...


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> MOST OF THE PEOPLE ON FOOD STAMPS HAVE JOBS.
> 
> This has been said a million times...



Look nit-wit ... I lived in my car, cooked my food on a grill over sticks at the park, and took showers at the truck stop  ... For 10 days.
You either do what you have to do ... Or you suffer ... 

.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > MOST OF THE PEOPLE ON FOOD STAMPS HAVE JOBS.
> ...



WTF does that have to do with what I just posted?  

MOST PEOPLE WHO GET FOOD STAMPS WORK.

You just said that people on food stamps should suffer until they get a job.

Do you know how to connect 2 dots together?


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> WTF does that have to do with what I just posted?
> 
> MOST PEOPLE WHO GET FOOD STAMPS WORK.
> 
> ...



It applies to fact that you will only suffer so long before you decide it sucks and you need to do something different.

I thought it sucked after the second day ... And it still took me 8 more days to get where I needed to be.
It was definitely some pretty powerful encouragement.

If what you are doing does not provide you with what you need ... Then you aren't doing what you need to do ... 

.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> What I said is a FACT.  People that have kids and are in the situation you described, do end up getting back MORE at the end of the year than they paid in on taxes.  They aren't the ones who are "helping to pay to feed the children of other's."
> 
> I went to a good high school, graduated "with state honors" from the state of Ohio, graduated Summa Cum Laude with my undergraduate degree, and I am currently in grad school.  So you can take your inner-city education and shove it up your ass.


I can tell that from your refinement and that everything you hear on the internet is unquestionably true, leaving your public-school syntax aside.

Leave that shit for the skanks you try to pick up in bars.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Meathead said:


> I can tell that from your refinement and that everything you hear on the internet is unquestionably true, leaving your public-school syntax aside.
> 
> Leave that shit for the skanks you try to pick up in bars.



Yep ... That dog has pedigree.
Of course the fact it doesn't have a lick of common sense probably has something to do with all that Progressive inbreeding ... 

.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > WTF does that have to do with what I just posted?
> ...



People that WORK, and are stuck in a situation where they are not qualified for a better job... or aren't the kind of person that is able to acquire a higher education... and literally can't afford to move to where there is more jobs, do what they can.

Making them eat beans and rice every day, isn't going to magically make them a different person.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > What I said is a FACT.  People that have kids and are in the situation you described, do end up getting back MORE at the end of the year than they paid in on taxes.  They aren't the ones who are "helping to pay to feed the children of other's."
> ...




I've proven everything I've ever said on here.  I have no reason to lie.  I have no need with trying to impress anyone on here.


----------



## jillian (Mar 19, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.



so some self-satisfied trumpian piece of garbage can tell people what to eat? why should she be grateful? how do you know there was a single thing in that box she or her family could eat.

loons?


----------



## jillian (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



it isn't about making them a different person. it's about humiliating them..... because they think it's black people they're victimizing. (even though the largest single group on welfare is white single mothers.... you know, the people they want to deny information about birth control or abortion).


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> People that WORK, and are stuck in a situation where they are not qualified for a better job... or aren't the kind of person that is able to acquire a higher education... and literally can't afford to move to where there is more jobs, do what they can.
> 
> Making them eat beans and rice every day, isn't going to magically make them a different person.



You can give them all the excuses you want.
You can pat them on the head and tell them you think they are incapable of doing any better.
You can tell them they have every right to expect to taken care of like children.

Here's hint ... You aren't doing them any favors.
It not magic ... It is the understanding they have no other choice ... 

Sink or swim ... Teaching people to swim is a hell of a lot more effective than teaching them to tread water.

.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > People that WORK, and are stuck in a situation where they are not qualified for a better job... or aren't the kind of person that is able to acquire a higher education... and literally can't afford to move to where there is more jobs, do what they can.
> ...



I don't have to "give" them any excuses.

They are facts of life.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> I've proven everything I've ever said on here.  I have no reason to lie.  I have no need with trying to impress anyone on here.


What can I say? Better luck next time.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.
> ...



there are ways to do it-------way back when I was young----
impoverished people DID get some staples.----government
stuff like American cheese,  oil -----I think also rice.    That
sort of stuff plus some  "food stamp" allotment seems ok to me.     Just about everyone eats it-----the target seemed to
be children and HOME GROWN stuff. ----also peanut butter. 
As far as the  PRE-PACK meals in the envelope------that's
MILITARY MRE s----------FORGET IT!!!!


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> I don't have to "give" them any excuses.
> 
> They are facts of life.



They aren't the facts of life ... And people prove they aren't all the time.

.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Why is that fat, welfare individual get free food?   And order carrots and celery then going forward if you have food allergies, or take corrective measures to find out why you have allergies.
> 
> The afro american female said as a result of the free food, "People gonna be Ethiopian."


might as well go, single payer, with all of that socialism.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Princess, don't try to do math. You're a woman and not  a particularly bright one at that.

Let it be.


----------



## jillian (Mar 19, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...



but that isn't the goal of this... it's a) put money into the hands of their buddies who own/deliver the food; and b) humiliate people.

iirc, the reason they gave out "government cheese" is because there was a huge dairy surplus and it helped dairy farmers (or some senator who represented dairy farmers).


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I've proven everything I've ever said on here.  I have no reason to lie.  I have no need with trying to impress anyone on here.
> ...



You can say whatever you want, but it won't change facts.

I said I got a 99 on the ASVAB... people questioned it, and I posted a copy of my enlistment papers with it on it.
People questioned whether I really was a criminal justice student... I posted my diploma with my Summa Cum Laude on it.

I don't need to lie.  What's the point?  I don't lie in real life, and I feel no need to lie on the internet.  I'll leave that to low-lifes like yourself.


----------



## jillian (Mar 19, 2018)

Meathead said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



says someone who is dead from the neck up and one of the stupidest people posting on the board. 

perhaps you should try an insult that had something to do with the post, little boy. at least pretend the topic isn't over your imbecile head.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to "give" them any excuses.
> ...



Yeah actually they are.  Try looking up McCreary County Kentucky.  That's one county over from where I live.  They are one of the poorest counties in the entire U.S.  Not only do they have an extreme low median income, but they have a very low graduation rate, and one of the lowest percentages of college degrees as well.

...and the county is predominately white, and it isn't even close.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I am fully aware of the SURPLUS issue ----AND I SUPPORT 
ENCOURAGEMENT OF AGRICULTURE------So long as it
is beneficial ---------keeping THIS COUNTRY food independent is very important -------I see no reason to subsidize Portugese sardines or products from Indonesia or
unidentifiable fish sauce from china.    We SHOULD be producing  wheat and rice and milk  for  ALL   ------right here. 
-----and tomatoes from Jersey......,for American  "red gravy"----for New York pizza.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Yeah actually they are.  Try looking up McCreary County Kentucky.  That's one county over from where I live.  They are one of the poorest counties in the entire U.S.  Not only do they have an extreme low median income, but they have a very low graduation rate, and one of the lowest percentages of college degrees as well.
> 
> ...and the county is predominately white, and it isn't even close.



I have yet to identify anything on the basis of race.

Furthermore ... There is only one way out of the hole.
You can either help someone find it ... Or do what you can to make them comfortable in the hole ... And keep them there.

If the latter is what you choose ... Fuck you and your ignorance ... 

.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


They can probably use a new city in that county, to make better use of any spaces vacated to fill the city.


----------



## jillian (Mar 19, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



er..... which has what to do with humiliating people?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah actually they are.  Try looking up McCreary County Kentucky.  That's one county over from where I live.  They are one of the poorest counties in the entire U.S.  Not only do they have an extreme low median income, but they have a very low graduation rate, and one of the lowest percentages of college degrees as well.
> ...



I don't TELL anyone what they can and cannot do.  I do however know that some people just aren't meant to get a higher education, and most will flat out tell you that.  You can't automatically make someone smarter than they are.  That's a FACT.

Fuck you and your belief that people should either be left to sink or swim.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> I don't TELL anyone what they can and cannot do.  I do however know that some people just aren't meant to get a higher education, and most will flat out tell you that.  You can't automatically make someone smarter than they are.  That's a FACT.
> 
> Fuck you and your belief that people should either be left to sink or swim.



That isn't the way out of the hole ... You still aren't helping anyone ... 

.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


As a human being I often have my doubts. I occasionaly see people who are superior to me which can effect my self-image, but then there are people like you and Lew who let me know that I am not the dregs of society either.

Doubtless, you have your village idiots and crack addicts who boost your ego. It is a very human thing.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



The problem is, it has become one of those counties that the federal government talked into having a federal prison, saying it would help their economy and provide more jobs.  The problem with that is, if anyone knows about federal prisons, and what happens when they open in rural counties like their's, it just doesn't work out.  First, people from other prisons get the chance to transfer there to gain seniority.  Then they recruit military who are ending their commitment, to sign up to work there.  Then whatever jobs are left, most of the people in the county don't have the minimum education requirement, or the ability to pass a drug test to get a job there.  

Then the next issue is, the county is so poor and dilapidated, that the employees don't want to live there, so they buy a home somewhere else and commute to work.  So they aren't living in the community to shop there and inject their money into the economy.  So basically the prison doesn't help the county, and in fact hurts the county because some companies who see counties that have federal prisons in them, and that makes them NOT want to locate there.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I did not bring up the  "humiliating people"  issue.  
It might be better to mail coupons for the specific
available surplus items and let people pick them up
in cooperating grocery stores than drop a 
GOVERNMENT FREE FOOD box on the doorstep. 
My objective is---get wholesome food to those who
need it,  preferably homegrown and---stimulation of
USA agriculture is a GOOD  'side-effect'


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I don't TELL anyone what they can and cannot do.  I do however know that some people just aren't meant to get a higher education, and most will flat out tell you that.  You can't automatically make someone smarter than they are.  That's a FACT.
> ...



I help people... but my HELP you consider enabling them to stay the way they are.

Your idea of not helping them, is actually helping them, is fucked in the head.

I'm sorry you are such a fucked up individual.  What can I do to help you?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 19, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.


I'm wiling to bet that this is a boatload of bogus bovine excrement  . That program is only n the concept phase and it may never actually go  into effect. There are serious logistical problems with it. Are you of such low moral character  and  intellect that you swallow whole everything that you see on the internet and pass it off as fact?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 19, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.


Trump's budget director called the new food stamp grocery delivery service a 'Blue Apron-type program' — but there are some massive differences


*The Trump administration and the US Department of Agriculture proposed a grocery delivery program called the Harvest Box as part of the fiscal year 2019 budget.*
*The program would replace part of the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP), also known as food stamps.*
*One Trump administration official called the Harvest Box proposal a "Blue Apron-type program," but there are some massive differences between the two ideas.*


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 19, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



80% of food stamps go to white people idiot, mostly to the children of workers in right to work red states. This lie that lazy blacks are stealing your tax dollars is not only false, but dangerous. 

There are poor white people digging for roots and stones in Appalachia and still don’t have enough to eat. 

It’s to the benefit of your Deep State to keep you hating on other people who are poorer than you. It keeps you from noticing that that rich are getting richer at YOUR expense, and you’re getting screwed. 

Every economy which Friedman’s policies were tried on ended up as a dictatorship with low wages, high prices, and extreme poverty with the wealthy elites benefiting from government programs and low taxes. 

The US economy was the healthiest of all of Friedman’s trickle down economics. Everyone else learned fairly quickly just how damaging this “reverse income tax” idea of earned income credits really is. 

Republicans oppose scrapping this system and raising minimum wages but it is earned income credits that most directly benefits the wealthy, allowing corporations to keep wages and prices artificially low.  Take away thebjncome supports and force profitable corporations to pay reasonable minimum wages.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 19, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> If she sends it back, she should be kicked off welfare. Sounds like a win-win to me.


Trump wants to replace food stamps with food boxes, for some reason

The Harvest box proposal is scant on implementation details: How boxes would be distributed, for example, is left up to the states. One expert described the idea as “puzzling,” solving no actual problems with the program but creating plenty of new ones.

The idea of getting a box of preassembled food has brought on comparisons to buzzy startups like Blue Apron that send subscribers, who can pay more than $200 per month, a preassembled meal kit of fresh ingredients, unusual condiments, and recipes.

The only thing the Trump proposal has in common with meal kit delivery services is the box. Its real effect would be giving people in need less choice about what they feed themselves and their families.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Every county should be better connected to State government through better aqueducts and better roads. 

Why not ask for new cities, to solve that problem?  An entire new city could accommodate everyone in the county, if necessary; and have better access to infrastructure.  

There should be no homeless problem in our Republic.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Oh there isn't a homeless problem there, people just live in horrible conditions and are dependent on social welfare programs.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Look at this list from 2014:

"*Lowest Median Household Income:*


Owsley County, Ky., $19,624


Jefferson County, Miss., $20,281


Wolfe County, Ky., $21,168


Brooks County, Texas, $21,445


McCreary County, Ky., $21,758


Hudspeth County, Texas, $22,083


Hancock County, Tenn., $22,205


Jackson County, Ky., $22,213


Clay County, Ky., $22,296


Holmes County, Miss., $22,335"

Jim Webb says poorest U.S. counties are in Appalachia and 90 percent white

I've lived in McKee, Kentucky which is in Jackson County.  Clay County is next to Jackson County.  I live in Whitley County now which is next to McCreary County.  Daniel Boone National Forest takes up a large part of the area... and you can't build new businesses there.  A lot of the rest of the areas used to be dependent on coal.  Then you are stuck with the issue that a business can't move into an area if there isn't enough people with money to spend... but people could use the jobs working there to get more money.  So do you see the catch there?


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> I help people... but my HELP you consider enabling them to stay the way they are.
> 
> Your idea of not helping them, is actually helping them, is fucked in the head.
> 
> I'm sorry you are such a fucked up individual.  What can I do to help you?



No ... Your idea of helping someone doesn't help them.

My idea of helping someone takes something more than what money can buy.
I am willing to invest my resources and time into ensuring a person learns what opportunities are available to them.
I take them where they need to go ... Introduce them to ideas of what they can accomplish.
We either focus on the skills they do have ... The effort they are willing to put forth ... Or simply where they get any training necessary to improve their own lives.

You just neglect them and teach them to be wards of the state ... You aren't doing them any favors ... 
All so you can excuse your personal responsibility and delegate it to the government  .. You just suck all the way around.

.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Which is why we should institutionalize the chronically homeless.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Upgrading infrastructure requires labor.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I help people... but my HELP you consider enabling them to stay the way they are.
> ...



You have no idea what I do.  

Reading my post, and watching me in real life are two different things... just like I don't trust what you say you do in real life... because quite honestly by reading your posts and seeing how you act I don't believe for one minute you'd do anything to help out someone in need.  Hell, I'd bet you are one of those people that complain about someone buying a homeless person a meal because you don't want to see a homeless person in a restaurant while you are eating.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Send them to Right to Work States!  It should be a crime to be homeless if you have a right to work.


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2018)

Since the welfare queen can afford a phone and internet to record her dismay then she shouldn't be receiving a public handout.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



They are upgrading infrastructure all over in Kentucky... but those people don't often work where they live.  I know you think this is a simple solution, but it isn't.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



That's because you're a statist. Statists think that their own reality reflects the world. You would never help anybody out PERSONALLY which is why you get so offended at the idea of people reducing government assistance. You view government assistance either as your income...or you see it as a way to force other people to provide care for people you don't want to deal with. Because you're a leftist tool, you want to shut down all other avenues of assistance to the people who need it. You reject the concept of religious charities because you, yourself, would never contribute to a religious charity because you hate Christians. You reject the concept of personal contributions because you would never personally, directly contribute in any meaningful way towards the care of others. In your tiny statist mind, the only benefactor sufficient to the task is the state, and you believe all other benefactors should be prevented from providing for people...and every person should be FORCED to submit to your form of assistance in whatever form you dictate to them.

Another reason to despise statist tools and continue to find ways to shut them down, drown them out, lock them up, and remove them from general population.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



I help out people all the fucking time.  The issue is, I don't need to brag about it to make myself feel good.

Want to know one of the latest things I did?  There is a homeless girl that is always standing next to the exit ramp at the Richmond exit.  In class we were talking about issues and I said something about the girl at the exit.  A girl in class said she sees her at Star Bucks visiting with her kids there because she doesn't have a home for them to visit her there at.  Well I went to Star Bucks and bought a gift card for them to give to her, so the next time she was visiting with her kids there she could buy them something to drink or eat... so at least she could feel comfortable with her kids, and not feel ostracized from society like most people make homeless people feel.

At one point in my life I lived in a homeless shelter for 5 months.  I know how it feels.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2018)

Flash said:


> Since the welfare queen can afford a phone and internet to record her dismay then she shouldn't be receiving a public handout.


it artificially stimulates demand.  it is more expensive than simple unemployment for merely being unemployed in any at-will employment State.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> You have no idea what I do.



I don't need to know what you do ... I know what you keep supporting and that sucks.

I am no hero ... I just do what I can.
I am more interested in being the change I want to see  ... Instead of supporting anything that is counterproductive to a truly beneficial goal.

Your trust is not necessary ... I don't need anything from you ... And don't require your approval to achieve what needs to be done.
What you believe is what you have to tell yourself to face your utter inadequacy ... It is of no consequence to me.

Your entire diatribe is just worthless bullshit that amounts to nothing ... 

.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > You have no idea what I do.
> ...



Huh, could have fooled me.  You sure seem full of yourself.  I only respond to your post because I'm trying to give you an education and help you become a better person.  If you want to stick with being an egotistical piece of trash that doesn't care about those in need, and would rather they sink or swim... then that's on you.  I can lead a horsefaced woman to water, but I can't make her drink.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Sending free food to a person is humiliating to them?

In what utterly bizarre world is that?
Damn us all for not flying out Emeril so he could cook her the type of meal you think she deserves for her illiteracy and air of entitlement.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i just give my OPINION .   Its obvious to all that people on welfare and relief all eat gobs of food because most on welfare are fatter than heck Luddley .
> ...


If they get state aid it consists of help paying utilities,rent, snap,WIC,Medicaid,cellphone service,school lunches, summer lunches,daycare,clothing etc.

A lot of them make more than the middle class does.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


It is about the Nanny-Statism involved over Individual Liberty.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


I can (and do) feed/provide shampoo/soap etc... for a family of 5 on 125.00 every two weeks with some left over to supplement a couple seniors who may run out of staples and may need canned goods or other supplies such as tooth paste/ mouth wash.

These sob stories about how families cant survive on less than 700.00 a month are bullshit.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > How much do you think it costs to feed a family of 7 people for a month?
> ...


Exactly. I take care of mine plus a couple seniors not related...why am I expected or to feed more moochers of liberal choosing than I can afford on my income?


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Huh, could have fooled me.  You sure seem full of yourself.  I only respond to your post because I'm trying to give you an education and help you become a better person.  If you want to stick with being an egotistical piece of trash that doesn't care about those in need, and would rather they sink or swim... then that's on you.  I can lead a horsefaced woman to water, but I can't make her drink.



You are sure of a lot things that are wrong ... No surprise there.

For instance ... You're the idiot that keeps talking about better people, egos, your tender little feelings  ... And keeps supporting ideas that don't really help people.
I care enough about people to help the ones I can break the cycle of failure.

I am not drinking the water you lead me to ... Because it is poisoned with your ignorance and lacks any truly sustainable sustenance ... 

.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


------------------------------------------   just an example , maybe i'd fry up some onion . garlic , salt , pepper flavored cabbage and patatas with ground italian sausage mixed in .   Next day some rice and beans with chicken and then a tomato , onion and cucumber salad .    Next day some boiled noodles which are then flavored with butter or margarine or olive oil flavored with onions , garlic .   Leftover noodles would be fried up for breakfast or lunch .  Then mix in a bag of frozen peas or spinach , broccoli or most any frozen or fresh vegetable and maybe a hamburger patty .  -------------   Plus generic vitamin pills / supplements daily .   Vegetable soup with barley , rice , groats , wheat and even ground hamburger or meatball soup .  Chicken soup when chicken is 80 cents a pound .     DeBone and fillet the chicken .    Save the bones for chicken soup and barbecue or bake the chicken fillets .--------------------------------   Thing is that if a person is poor then most any food and some imagination will do  Lew .  ---------------------  My DAD and i always wanted noodles and tomatoes which is simply boiled noodle's [he liked skinny little soup noodles] with a can or 2 of crushed tomatoes mixed in all flavored with onion and garlic .   Biggest problem in my opinion is that people don't know how to cook and don't even try to learn   Lew .


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Today you can walk into any Sprouts and buy Mangos 2/1.00,heads of lettuce .99 ea,bundles of green onions and /or radishes 2/1.00 ,Celery bundles .99 ea, cabbage .49 lb, Brussels sprouts .98 lb ,bags of carrots for .77 ea and crates of strawberries ( or blueberries)for 2/4.00.

There you go approx 20.00 or so for a weeks worth of fruit and veggies for a family of 5.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Huh, could have fooled me.  You sure seem full of yourself.  I only respond to your post because I'm trying to give you an education and help you become a better person.  If you want to stick with being an egotistical piece of trash that doesn't care about those in need, and would rather they sink or swim... then that's on you.  I can lead a horsefaced woman to water, but I can't make her drink.
> ...




You just admitted to being a horsefaced woman.  Who's ignorant?  

In all seriousness, come to Kentucky and drive some of the back roads and visit some of the cities and then tell me how you expect these people to better themselves.  

First let me ask you a simple question.  Do you think everyone has the intelligence to get a higher education?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Those towns are typical of progressive controlled expanses in that the leftists shut down all industry, took over the schools..and then blame rightwingers when everybody is hungry, drug addicted and stupid.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...




Good grief woman.  That sounds all and good WHERE YOU LIVE, but not everyone has a Sprouts, whatever that is, to go to.  Hell, some people don't have the money to own a car and pay insurance on it... and not all place have public transportation to get there.  You know what places we have in the city I live in?  An IGA, a Walmart, a Family Dollar, FOUR Dollar Generals, and a Save-a-lot.  Some people live within walking distance of a Dollar General, and that's where they HAVE to buy their groceries.  Some even have to live off of buying all their groceries from Mom & Pop stores that are set up in the really rural areas, at which there are no fresh ingredients and all the canned and frozen foods are marked up.

I love how some of you think everyone lives in a place like the one you live in.  That's not reality.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Wrong.  There is about 1 out of every 20 people where I live that are liberals.  Kentucky is a blood red state.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Walmart sells deli bread at reduced prices On the weekends( .39,.49,.59 ea). As well as reduced family sized salad kits (around 1.79/2.63 ea which includes fixings and dressing), reduced meats such as stew kits (sometimes around 4.63 which includes meat,carrots,onions,potatoes,spices) and reduced rotisserie chickens anywhere from 1.79/2.19 ea
Chicken broth .50, can of black beans .79 can of corn.50 can of stewed tomatoes .79 ,Box of mashed potatoes or stuffing 1.00 ea. Gallon of milk 1.99

There you go

Approx 20.00 for dinner for 5 for 3 days.

Chicken tortilla soup and bread
Rotisserie chicken with stuffing/ potatoes/ salad
Beef stew ,salad and bread.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Walmart is in town... how do you expect people that live out in the holler with no car to get there to buy it?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Yup. Those of us who don't have foodstamps have learned to get by on very, very little.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


So now your argument isn't that they can't eat healthy on a budget it's that they have no stores to shop in to spend their SNAP money?

Yet you are against government supplied food boxes with fruits and veggies and other supplements.

Sounds like you are just full of shit to me.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


We have learned how to stock a pantry During sales so that we aren't scrounging for food every week and we actually have money for other things like clothes and shoes, movies,birthdays,haircuts etc...People given handouts in outrageous sums of money monthly don't budget.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




No, my argument has ALWAYS been, people live in different situations, and you can't argue that they can live a certain way based on YOUR environment.  In order to own a car and drive it, it not only cost money to buy the car, you have to also pay for gas, and it is the law you must have insurance.  If a person is on food stamps, what do you think the chances are that they can afford $100 a month or more for car insurance?  

So they are left either asking for rides to the store and back, OR they are stuck buying groceries from the stores within walking distance, which most often are only Dollar General or a Mom & Pop store, which NEITHER carry fresh fruit and vegetables.  Also, if they have to walk to the grocery store and back, then they can only buy as many groceries as they can carry.

If the government food boxes are like the one in the video, they are NOT fresh fruit and vegetables.  Did you watch the video?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




Oh for fuck's sake, why can't you get it?  NOT EVERYONE LIVES IN YOUR SITUATION.

Not everyone can go to the store and buy in bulk to save money.  YOU might have stores YOU can drive to that has the cheapest prices...  while Jim Bob has no car and has to pay twice the normal price for a loaf of bread from Cooter's Corner Market.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


No, it's not. 
Individual liberty is not taking the handout at all. 

As they say, beggars can't be choosers. If you don't like the charity people give you, you are perfectly welcome to buy what you want. That's individual liberty.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> I was just at a food donation drop off for women and children of domestic violence. They got choices like bags of potatoes, Oranges,Grapefruits,Lemons,Limes Bell Peppers,celery,lettuce,tomatoes, large bags of FrozenTurkey Legs,Cans of Ravioli,boxes of hot pockets from Costco,bread,Milk,peanut butter ,jelly and they were allowed to fill up three boxes per family. Different food choices every month.
> 
> Nothing wrong with staples instead of food stamps.


Isn't the Republican position they must be lazy so fuk 'em, let 'em starve?


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Sure I can. I live in one of the poorest states in the nation. I know where the poor shop and I'm not buying this line of crap that you are selling that there are just no stores for poor people to shop in.

And yet you want them to get more SNAP money to spend at Dollar General buying twinkies,sodas and cans of spahgettio's.

Libetals are full of shit.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Feel free to use Google Earth and look at Whitley County KY darlin.  You don't live here, and obviously you have no fucking clue what you're talking about.  It would be like me trying to tell someone in Spain where they need to shop.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Poor folks can apply for free monthly bus passes. Ride the bus.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

BTW Local farmers markets also take SNAP or in the case of seniors government supplied produce coupons that they are given along with their food  boxes.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



What bus?  

The closest thing to a bus here is a thing called R-tech, and if you call them to take you to the store it cost like $10, and you only get like an hour to shop.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> BTW Local farmers markets also take SNAP or in the case of seniors government supplied produce coupons that they are given along with their food  boxes.



Actually not only do they take food stamps, but people that get food stamps and have children can get extra $20 (I think) tickets they can only use there.  But then again, you also have to go to the food stamp office to get them, and then you have to get a ride to the farmer's market that is either held downtown, or WAY OUT in Goldbug that is in the middle of nowhere.  So once again, all places that require transportation.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Even dollar tree sells both canned and frozen veggies and fruit (canned veggies being .79 ea). Oatmeal, rice,beans,granola bars,dried fruit and nuts. Canned and frozen fish ( tuna,salmon,oysters,clams,cod). Frozen and canned chicken,eggs, rib eyes that are good for stir fry as well as pork. Poor folks can find healthy choices there if needed.

As does Family Dollar store ( they are owned by the same company)

I'm sure Dollar General does too since you insist that they eat there instead of getting government subsidies.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



...and you are ignoring what I said.  I said they don't sell FRESH fruit and vegetables like you were commenting.  They also don't sell a bunch of frozen stuff.  They might have 3 freezers in the entire store.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


end our war on drugs, right wingers.  don't be all talk and no action.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

So... grab three rib eyes ( 2 to a pack), bag frozen stir fry veggies ( 1 bell pepper blend 1 veggie blend). 1 shaker of salt free seasoning. 1 bottle soy sauce. 1 bag rice.

$ 8.00 for dinner for 5

Bag of beans,can Jallepenos, frozen or minced onions,can ham or chicken. Loaf of bread/corn bread mix.

$5.00/6.00 for dinner for 5


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> So... grab three rib eyes ( 2 to a pack), bag frozen stir fry veggies ( 1 bell pepper blend 1 veggie blend). 1 shaker of salt free seasoning. 1 bottle soy sauce. 1 bag rice.
> 
> $ 8.00 for dinner for 5
> 
> ...



You think they sell ribeye at Dollar General?


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I visit 5 Dollar Tree stores every month if they have freezers they sell the items I listed plus others.

Did I mention that I am a personal shopper for several seniors on a limited income?

I know what stores sell 

Would you try a dollar store steak?

Dollar store testers suggest also using these for fajitas. All ingredients you can also buy at dollar tree.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


maybe in a more perfect world.  why not end the drug war, to help feed everyone?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Cool beans, but Dollar General stores are owned as franchise stores, and not every one of them are the same.  Have you shopped in a Dollar General in Whitley County Ky?  I'm not a personal shopper for anyone but myself, but I have shopped here.

Your comment is completely idiotic.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I belong to a group that has members all over the United States that shop the dollar stores. I know which products they review and which are very popular with folks on a budget trying to eat healthy . And that are sold nationwide. Why? Because once again I am a personal shopper for seniors on a budget.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Let me repeat this back to you.

You, who has never been to the area I live in, thinks you KNOW the products sold in the stores where I live better than me, who lives and shops there?

Read that sentence and let it sink in.  Then read it again... and because it is you, read it again.  Then think how stupid you sound.

Then let's see how confident you are.  We can make a bet and when I go out tomorrow I'll take pictures of the freezer section of the Dollar General down the road and see who's right.  Are you that confident?


----------



## BulletProof (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Dumbass where I live in Kentucky I am surrounded by what many would consider "White trash," that is A LOT worse than the woman in that video.  You should see the front yards of some of the trailers on the outskirts of town.  It's a fucking joke.  Just because a person is poor doesn't mean they have to live the way they do around here.  Fact is, no matter what race someone is, there are lazy nasty people of all kinds.



The mentality of that blacks that they are owed is not found among poor whites.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Sorry dufus I'm not buying your bullshit that there are absolutely no stores where the people in your state can shop for healthy food on a budget. And that they all have to buy their groceries from Dollar General.

You already said there is a Walmart and Kroger is a big chain out there as well.

I believe you also said Save a lot.

Which by the way has oranges for .49 lb. Cantelope for 1.99 ea. 5 lb bags of potatoes for 2.99 and Coyote squash for .49 ea. 

Plus Chicken .49 lb

See there ... healthy and on sale.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Good lord... did I say the ENTIRE state?  Nope...  

Dumbass, I've said this several times, how do you expect people without a car to get to the stores downtown if they live 15 miles out in the middle of nowhere?  They HAVE to shop at the stores within walking distance of their homes.

You keep acting like you know where I live better than I do.  So put up, or shut up.  

Let's make this bet so I can make you look like an absolute fool.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Just telling you what they have at the stores YOU listed.

But please do keep moving goal posts every time you are proven to be full of crap.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




I've never moved the goal posts.  Please show me where I've said otherwise.  You won't back up your shit claims.  You're a fraud.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

BTW there are several blogs dedicated to challenging Dollar General shoppers to create meals for the slow cooker.

Entries include things like enchilada soup, curry chicken and chicken salsa tacos.

Apparently Dollar General shoppers eat better than you would like people to
Believe. 

Slow Cooker Chicken Salsa Tacos


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> BTW there are several blogs dedicated to challenging Dollar General shoppers to create meals for the slow cooker.
> 
> Entries include things like enchilada soup, curry chicken and chicken salsa tacos.
> 
> ...



And?  This doesn't change the fact you are wrong about what they sell HERE.  

Are you still too chicken to put your money where your mouth is?  You stated several times you know Dollar General sells all kinds of frozen vegetables and other goods.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Also did you know Dollar General is expanding into a grocery supercenter like Walmart? ''Tis true they will soon be selling produce and a variety of meats. Infact they already have some up and running.

If your town is in high demand due to the starving masses with no cars you will probably get one soon. 

In the meantime a recipe for chicken stew and rice. Courtesy of Dollar General. 

Small can chicken broth
1 can cream chicken soup ( optional)
 Half can water
2  cans mixed veggies (drained)
1 large can Chicken (drained)
1 can sliced potatoes OR 1 can pinto/black beans

Simmer for 20/30 min

1 bag rice ( boil )

Spices to taste.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

My town has FIVE Dollar Generals.  FIVE.  Two are within 3 miles of each other.  It might actually be six.    It's freaking ridiculous.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > BTW there are several blogs dedicated to challenging Dollar General shoppers to create meals for the slow cooker.
> ...


I said Dollar Tree sells frozen food including meat. Learn to read.


----------



## cwise76 (Mar 19, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Didn’t take long for the thread to turn into a racist rant.... sigh


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> My town has FIVE Dollar Generals.  FIVE.  Two are within 3 miles of each other.  It might actually be six.    It's freaking ridiculous.


Big enough to have 5 Dollar Generals but no grocery stores...mmm hmmm. Sure.

Well except ...for Save a lot and Walmart which both sell produce and meat. Oh and these...

Kentucky Supermarkets


----------



## deanrd (Mar 19, 2018)

Republicans feel those receiving this GOP "gift" ought to be grateful and thankful.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > My town has FIVE Dollar Generals.  FIVE.  Two are within 3 miles of each other.  It might actually be six.    It's freaking ridiculous.
> ...



MY town has an IGA, Save-alot, and Walmart.  I said that.  Bitch I'm done arguing with you.  You are dense as a cement block.  You can look up all the information about Whitley County on the internet.  I live in Williamsburg, KY.  Feel free to use Google Earth and see if I'm lying.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Kroger's going down with their SJW policies! Publix will capitalize on that. We were talking about that the other day.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Latest ads from IGA - Weekly Ads

Well look there. A sale on strawberries  and blackberries as well as bell peppers.

And all frozen food 20% off. Bet that includes frozen fruit and veggies. What do ya think?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Kroger actually just sold their convenience stores to help keep their grocery stores above water.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The Kroger (Smiths) out here has gotten pretty good price wise.

Its Albertsons that has gone downhill since purchased by Safeway.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 20, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Why can’t poor people see doctors?
> I’ve never heard of a poor person that can’t afford to see a doctor as we taxpayers cover the cost....it’s the low to middle classers without employer covered healthcare that get fucked...we gotta take care of all your beloved human pets and illegal wetbacks and fuck the working guy over....you prefer it that way...right Joe?



43 million people didn't have health coverage before ACA, and even the ACA plans aren't that great.  

I was going to continue on this thread, but it looks like we have 20 more pages of Republicans reminding us how much they hate poor people and what awful people they are.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 20, 2018)

BTW people it's the democrats that think the poor are too stupid and lazy to shop for themselves. Only shop at Dollar General because they might have to walk or ride the bus...the horror.

Actually the poor...if they know there is a food drive somewhere in town giving away three boxes of food per family will   Show up before the truck arrives with shopping carts and get as much as they are allowed.

Ya'll need to spare me with this the poor are helpless routine. It's total bullshit.

They know every program available to them and the use them all.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 20, 2018)

idb said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > If you're on food stamps dignity left a long time ago.
> ...








Billionaires only got to be billionaires because of us.  

Now, they want us to shut up.  Or better yet, just die and go away.

Well, we ain't leaving!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 20, 2018)

deanrd said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  The union didnt protect them?


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 20, 2018)

Liberals apparently are unaware about just how greedy people are. Which they shouldn't be since a large percentage of them are Liberals.

Examples.

 People who buy coupons online to hit up Dollar Tree and clear shelves of 30 plus... free packages of mascara,Campbell soup or Lysol. Like anyone can use that much mascara before it dries out.

People that know what days to hit up Ulta,Dollar Tree and other retailers  for dumpster diving for free products and actually get mad when places like Petsmart destroy it to prevent this.

People that hit up Dollar Tree for things like AMOPE nail files and try to either sell them online for 10.00 ea or try to return them at a profit at Walmart or Target.

All of which I have seen people do. Want to know why there is so much Fraud in government programs? Because Americans are raising greedy punks that think they are entitled to things without having to work for them.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 20, 2018)

idb said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > If you're on food stamps dignity left a long time ago.
> ...


----------



## deanrd (Mar 20, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Protect them?  From what?

Who attacked them?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 20, 2018)

deanrd said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   More photoshopped bullshit?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 20, 2018)

deanrd said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



 You're a special kind of stupid derpster.....


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 20, 2018)

Come on, people.  We all need to get on the same page with this one.  Can't you tell from listening that this is a lady of incredible refinement and taste as is revealed by the erudite way in which she explains to the lowly clerk that she cannot be expected to eat such plebian food?  Good grief, what she was given for free is hardly any better than that served to the men and women in the armed forces who put their lives on the line to protect this country!  What an insult to this cultured lady that her food was not catered by a top chef more in line with her elevated station in life. 

I mean, really now. Just axe any of the leftists in this thread and they will all tell you the same thing!


----------

